# Another pair bites the dust



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

goldens too, huh? our lab ate up all my shoes when she was a kid -- even thu DH's were easily accessable. never had a problem with 2 other lab pups, or Bridger when he came to us at 6 months.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Yep, she loves you. Actually, when I think of the personal items my Abbey used to love to haul out in front of everyone in the house, I think your lucky it's the flip flops!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Rookie doesn't chew my flip flops, but he does like to grab them if he gets the chance. We spent a weekend at the lake recently and the dog slept at the house and I slept at a motel. According to my sister, when the dog woke up in the morning, he grabbed one of my flip flops and laid down with his head on it waiting for me to show up.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Our last golden just loved to carry shoes around, so he had free access to every shoe in the house. Gracie, on the other hand seems to think they are edible, so shoes are no longer kept on the floor.


----------



## kody's_mama (Apr 24, 2009)

Kody has chewed up 2 pairs, what was scary is what he ate of them he throws up like 3 days later......! The vet said it wasn't good for him but as long as he was still eating normally all was well. 
Come to think of it it's been about two months since he ate some flops....(mental note put ALL shoes away before bed)


----------



## Maddie's Mamma (Apr 24, 2009)

Maddie seems to have moved on from flip flops and shoes (knocking on wood). She has now developed a taste for foam balls that our grandsons leave around as well as anything else that catches her eye - the handle of her furminator, her brush.... she's just a chewer, so all things must be put away or secured. 

Such a stinker!


----------

